# What kind of betta do I have?



## Kat Sunhawk (Mar 2, 2012)

I feel rather silly asking this because I feel like it should not be hard to tell, but I'm not sure what breed or, frankly, gender this betta is.
I got it from a friend who's mother cleans out abandoned apartments. The first picture is from right after I got it. 

The second image is from a day when it felt like flaring for me. I use organic rooibos tea in my tanks once in a while, so thats why the water is tea colored.
















If anyone has any ideas, please let me know!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

D'awwww, what a cute face! <3

Hes definitely a male, looks to be a royal blue with a red wash from what I can see color-wise....and tail type he looks to be a Veiltail with some fin damage, likely from previous poor conditions. It looks like his fins have already started growing out again, they'll probably be nice and long and flowy once more in not too long


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

I would definitely say male. Maybe its just the pictures, but he almost looks like a King or Giant to me, just by the shape of the head and body. How big is his body? about an inch, or way more than that? Tail type... I really couldn't say. Looks like some sort of plakat.


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

He is a plakat male with wild type colouring and curved rays


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Uhh....maybe I'm mistaken, but don't Plakats have a much shorter and sharper anal fin? And a shorter and rounder tail?


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

He may have had fin rot.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah, in the second picture I thought he looked a bit more like a VT recovering from some fin damage/rot....which is why I said VT, lol. I've never seen a PK with an anal quite that shape or that long...but I'm also not a breeder; if theres some new variation I don't know about I'm curious...xD


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

looks like a plakat boy to me


----------



## kellyyoungmoney (Jun 20, 2012)

ive got a plakat with an anal fin like that. i also kinda thought it was pretty uncharacteristic of them.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

How strange, but very interesting.....it might be some strange variation from crossbreeding or something....


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

I would say Plakat, wild coloration also. I currently am spawning a pair just like him.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Huh, how strange....those fins just look so long for him to be considered a PK to me, I've never heard of or seen a PK like that before....is it really a new variation? Is it something breeders are developing now?


----------



## Kat Sunhawk (Mar 2, 2012)

His body, not including fins, is about an inch and a quarter. 
Thanks for the feedback everyone!


----------

